# Audio For Your Crawler or SXS



## CrawlTunes

We do off road audio.
CrawlTunes.com

We're in Friendswood, TX just south of Houston off 45.

Plenty of Pics and info on our Facebook Page.

Our 6.5" tube mounted speaker enclosures have been featured in an article in CRAWL Magazine and used in a build on Spike TV's Xtreme 4x4.

We offer an affordable speaker mounting solution for most side by side UTVs and basically anything with a good cage tube in an ideal mounting spot.
We have weld on mounting options too.

































































CrawlTunes TC6.5 Speaker Enclosure
-MADE IN TEXAS
-fits most 6.5" coaxial and coaxial style component speakers
-injection molded composite construction-tough and light
-aluminum clamps that fit 1.5-2" OD tubing, indexable at 45* increments

We set most of our customers up to run without a head unit(CD player), with their phone/digital media player as their sole audio source.

Even cheaper marine head units typically run over $100, they don't hold up to dust over time, who has CDs anymore, and most put out about 15W RMS per channels(the 40-50W they claim is Max).

For less money we can set you up with a marine grade amplifier that is more durable, in the 50-75W RMS per channel or more, and you can use Apps like Pandora or iHeart Radio instead of FM.

We have multiple options for connecting your device by AUX cord, phone specific cables, or Bluetooth.


----------



## CrawlTunes

Through the end of July use coupon code:

2COOL20 for $20 off an order including a set of our enclosures.


----------



## CrawlTunes

Don't miss out on the discount!


----------



## CrawlTunes

If you were considering a full setup from CrawlTunes the time is coming up.

*From Black Friday through Cyber Monday*
We are doing our best special of the year
To go along with our already great pricing, take $30 off an order over $200​
Use coupon code: *thankful* at checkout

As always you can get $15 off an order that includes a pair of our 6.5" speaker cans with coupon code: *2COOL10*


----------



## CrawlTunes




----------

